# [MySql] Update - Wert anhängen - Wie ?



## _voodoo (26. Mai 2004)

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde 

Und zwar möchte ich wissen ob es möglich ist ähnlich SET wert = wert++ das ganze auch mit Strings zu machen.

Bsp.:
Ich hab in einer Zelle stehen name1,name2,name3
Kann ich nun ohne extra Select und anschließendem Update an diesen String ",name4" anhängen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## vop (27. Mai 2004)

In einem Update-Befehl kannst Du schreiben

UPDATE Tabelle Set SPALTE=CONCAT(SPALTE, 'den Text anfügen')

(MySql-Syntax)
vop


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (30. Juli 2004)

*zeilen anfügen*

liege tutorial-fans,
weiß vielleicht jemand, ob man da auch zeilen anfügen kann?
oder sogar ne ganze tabelle?


----------



## vop (30. Juli 2004)

Zeilen fügt man mit INSERT ein.

Sofern die Datenbank es unterstützt kann man auch mit

INSERT INTO Tabelle SELECT * from AndereTabelle 

(oder angepaßt auf Spalten etc.)

eine gesamte Tabelle einfügen

vop


----------

